# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Verdect on disturbance charge

## Nwicker60

Case not proved beyond reasonable doubt sheriff decides

A SHERIFF has found that a breach of the peace charge against a Thurso man has not been proved.
The accused, Derek Farmer, denied behaving in an abusive manner towards his former partner Samantha Gray at his home at 20 Murkle Terrace, Thurso, on January 30th.
The painter-decorator was alleged to have shouted and swore at Ms Gray after she paid him a visit to discuss their on-off relationship and he told her he wasn't interested.
After hearing the evidence, Sheriff Kevin Veal said that while "on the balance of probability" he preferred Ms Gray's evidence to that of the accused, the case against him had not been proved beyond reasonable doubt.
Earlier in the trial at Wick Sheriff Court, the Crown dropped a charge that he assaulted Ms Gray, which Farmer had also denied.

----------

